# Wanting a pet pigeon! (Would love info/advice!)



## Middy (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello! I'm Middy, and I currently own, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 10 chickens, 2 turkeys, and 5 handsome rats! 

My stepdad and I went to this new feed store yesterday and they had some beautiful white and black pigeons. As soon as we left I asked my stepdad if he would oppose to me getting one. He said he didn't care, so I immediately started doing a little research. After spending all day today and most of yesterday looking into them, I have decided that I want one! 

I won't be getting one probably until the end of October or later, but I want to keep researching and getting ready! 

Questions:
Is one gender friendlier or how do their personalities differ? 
What breed is friendliest? 
What age is best to get one that will be a pet? (I want it to bond with me) 
How much time should they be allowed out daily? 


I'm planning on keeping it in the bottom level of my huge rat cage. (It's a double ferret nation for those that may know the brand) The bottom level is fully chicken wired so no cats or dogs can stick a paw or nose through. I'm homeschooled, so I plan on letting it be out with me most of the day either in the living room or my bed room. Eventually I want to build a second level on my chicken coop so that I can move my pigeon outside and possibly get it a mate. (It would be totally separate from the chickens) 

So I would love some breed, care, and general advice! I do want it to be able to fly and raise it's young naturally. (And preferably not look like a drama queen with huge extra feathers that will need special care.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Middy (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks! Do you happen to know of anyone who will ship to TX without charging a arm and a leg? I was looking at rollers, but is gonna check out homing pigeons and see if there are any breeders around here.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

theres a lot of breeders in texas where do you live


----------



## Middy (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm in Galveston, but I'm pretty sure I could get to Houston without too much trouble.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

Rats and pigeons are not a good idea near each other if the rat droppings come in contact with the pigeons it could cause health problems. For tame pigeons find some that where hand raised.


----------



## Middy (Aug 26, 2014)

The rat droppings shouldn't be able to get down into the pigeon's area. I could also put the pigeon on the top level so there is no way droppings will get in the pigeons area if needed.


----------



## DGBIRDS (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, This isn't about a pigeon, but I would like to know about hand feeding a baby dove. How do I do it? Can I start hand feeding at day one or do I have to wait for the dove to reach an older age. I've heard that doves and pigeon squabs are treated and hand fed the same. These are Eurasian Collared doves by the way that I have successfully captive bred for two generations. I would just like to turn 1 or two of this years babies I to pets as I've heard ECD make great cuddly pets! Please help!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Middy said:


> Hello! I'm Middy, and I currently own, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 10 chickens, 2 turkeys, and 5 handsome rats!
> 
> My stepdad and I went to this new feed store yesterday and they had some beautiful white and black pigeons. As soon as we left I asked my stepdad if he would oppose to me getting one. He said he didn't care, so I immediately started doing a little research. After spending all day today and most of yesterday looking into them, I have decided that I want one!
> 
> ...


first, I think you are being wise to not jump into it. I think what people think about pigeons is they can be tamed which is not quite true. understanding how pigeons act and why can help you know where and how to house it. 

for one, pigeons that are already mature prolly won't bond to you, they don't like change and will be territorial of their space. also they strive and live to have a mate,nest, and sit eggs..that is a huge part of a pigeons life, not sitting in a cage and waiting to be let out or held which they really don't like at all. their defense from predators is very strong in pigeons perhaps that is how they can revert and live feral so well. they are different than hook bills that like attention and to be entertained.. pigeons just want to breed and mate and feed babies really ..they do like to fly though. so if you want a lone pet that needs allot of attention then another type of bird like a hookbill type would be better. 

pigeons are great kept more like poultry which you seem to understand, pigeons do best in a loft where there is room to fly up on a perch and have a mate and large nest box and an aviary to get direct sunshine so they can metabolize their vitamin D. plus they enjoy sitting in the sun allot, and they do like to bath in a bath pan, like a cat litter box pan, so outdoors is the way to go with others of it's kind.. esp pairs only do well for a peacfull loft.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

first do I under stand the pigeons would be under rats well pigeons do not mix well with rats rats carry diaeases to pigeons not sure if this is the case with pet rats or not there is a few breeds of pigeons that do not fly after they get a few months old parlor tumblers is one that will jump up in the air and flip one time the other is parlor rollers that after a few months ground them selfs and the world of over a 1000 feet rolling on the ground


----------

